# Library2go



## Denise1952 (Jan 11, 2015)

is in Oregon, but I am sure each State, or library has this nowadays.  It is so wonderful for someone like me that can't afford to purchase as many books as I want to read.  I do have a Nook Tablet but I also found out anyone with a computer can check out books online through their local library.

Here's how it works here in Oregon.  You just logon to the web through your Nook/pc/mac/kindle etc., and sign into your libraries website with your library card.  Then you can search for books to check out, just like when you are in the library.  When you find a book you want, you "borrow" it and download it to your device.  If the book you want is checked out, you can place on hold and it will automatically check out to you when it is in.  You get an email notifying you

Lots more to say, but if anyone wants to know more, just let me know.  I am enjoying excellent books without having to go to the library which is a big savings for me on gas, and well, just way easy.

Denise
PS These books come in audio or regular.  Also they have videos you can check out as well. The books auto check themselves back in when time is up, no late-charge fees

PSS Here is the website for our library2go just so you can see what it's like if you are interested http://library2go.lib.overdrive.com/F742E288-2898-4CDF-9862-0607B94FEF7B/10/50/en/Default.htm


----------



## Cookie (Jan 11, 2015)

Likewise here in Canada - I use the public library for digital books which I download onto my Kobo e-reader, or some non-fiction I read right from computer - easy peasy - havent bought books for a few years now and don't take paper books out of library anymore either - no problem returning, if I find I want to return just click click and it's done.  Movies can be borrowed on library website too called Hoopla for up to 5 days here in Toronto.  We are so fortunate to have these easy ways to keep us reading.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 12, 2015)

Great Cookie!  Glad you are onto it  I love it, and am going to see what I might do to find good vids.  I notice in our libraries, a lot of documentary/teaching type, but that could be good since some of our discussions here pertain to history etc.


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 15, 2015)

Sounds like a very efficient way to read books Denise.  They even return themselves?? HAHA!


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 15, 2015)

Yes, I love that part, and, when I have one on hold, it automatically checks it into my bookshelf, ready to download and read


----------

